

Why The Lean Startup Changes Everything - timdellinger
http://hbr.org/2013/05/why-the-lean-start-up-changes-everything/ar/1
Steve Blank's article in the Harvard Business Review is free for a month!  Announced at his blog ( http://steveblank.com/2013/04/16/when-hell-froze-over-in-the-harvard-business-review/ ).&#60;p&#62;I'm not so sure that I agree with his forward-looking statements about large corporations adopting his methods... business plans are still needed to decide which direction to go into, and product development times are long for a reason in established industries.  The GE example is really just more about "understand your market" than lean start-up principles.&#60;p&#62;That said, I'm glad he's in HBR, and I especially like how he plays up the other people who helped articulate the framework he's pushing.
======
timdellinger
Steve Blank's article in the Harvard Business Review is free for a month!
Announced at his blog ( [http://steveblank.com/2013/04/16/when-hell-froze-
over-in-the...](http://steveblank.com/2013/04/16/when-hell-froze-over-in-the-
harvard-business-review/) ).

I'm not so sure that I agree with his forward-looking statements about large
corporations adopting his methods... business plans are still needed to decide
which direction to go into, and product development times are long for a
reason in established industries. The GE example is really just more about
"understand your market" than lean start-up principles.

That said, I'm glad he's in HBR, and I especially like how he plays up the
other people who helped articulate the framework he's pushing.

------
stickhandle
Great stuff, as always. Here the one-page view: [http://hbr.org/2013/05/why-
the-lean-start-up-changes-everyth...](http://hbr.org/2013/05/why-the-lean-
start-up-changes-everything/ar/pr)

